# You Make Me Proud!!!!!



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Not to sound soft and mushy but I have alot of diffrent emotions from time to time about these people who are moaning and groaning about IRAQ. And these mothers and fathers making a fool out of them selves because thier son or daughter was killed or has gone back over for the second or third time doing the job we were sworn to do. I spent my time thier and I was wounded but no one in my family got on the news or marched on the steps of the Gov making a fool of thier family name. Am I wrong for being confused about this? Should I be like them or stay proud of what I did and who I did it for? Screw it I'll stay proud!!!!

HHC 1-8 CAV


----------



## the reelman (Dec 24, 2006)

"Stay proud " dont worry about the other people, because of people like you and father
and my brother and other family menbers we are still free!! god bless you and your family.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Stay proud. Don't let anyone belittle what you did over there. You are what America needs right now. We need the soldiers that say what ya'll did over there is working and is the right thing to do. These people who are making fools of themselves marching on the Gov. steps, let them, because you can bet your arse when the shiatt hits the fan, they are going to want you guys and girls right there to defend them. 

And one more thing. You Mr.Sharkteeth, make me proud. Thank you for what you do.


Len


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

DITTO, God bless you for keeping my family and i safe. THANK YOU .


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Never question your integrity and training. You know beyond a shadow of a doubt that you have done the right thing....don't question that. It is because of our men and women in the armed forces that this Nation still remains soveriegn. 

It is a tragedy that people die in combat, however it is up to us to ensure that their deaths never go in vain. 

With that said, it is with great respect that I bid you a snappy Marine Corps hand salute. I am most grateful and thankful for your service to our Country. Your service and those past and present does not fall in vain in my household. So from my family to you.....Semper Fi.

Incoming on the green!!! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Thank you all, It was my honor and privlage. It is good hearing from all of you. Hope to see you on the water!!!


----------



## Ol'Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Stand tall and proud soldier. And I'll stand at attention with texacajun in offering a sharp Marine salute for service rendered then and forever more as a veteran. Many stand behind the flag. Thank you for choosing to stand in front.

bob


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Stay proud and thank you for your service.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I know me and my family are PROUD of our brave troops. My DAD was one of the most proudest and supportive persons I ever saw of you guys. Almost every conversation he was involved in he always mentioned what brave men and women we had over there. Thanks for being there!


----------

